# Gleichstrommotor dreht nicht



## JoeJo (8 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit einem Gleichstrommotor der Fa. Lenze.
Motor :
Bj. 78
190 V
2 A
5000 U/min

Drehzahlrückmeldung über Tacho

Der Motor soll mit folgendem Drehzahlsteller betrieben werden:

http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/dc-motorcontroller/2371461/

Nach dem Startbefehl beginnt der Motor zu brummen. Am Motor (A1, A2) liegt eine Spannung vom 25V an und der Motor zieht seinen Nennstrom. Leider bewegt sich der Motor nicht. Auch ein Versucht den Motor mit der Hand zu drehen funktioniert nicht.(Motor läßt sich drehen läuft aber nicht an) Die Kohlen sind auch in Ordnung und der Kollektor sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Leider sind nur A1 und A2 auf das Motorklemmbrett ausgeführt. Da ich mit Gleichstrommotoren keinerlei Erfahrung habe brächte ich ein paar Tipps. 

Guß
Joe


----------



## bike (8 Dezember 2011)

Also wenn der Motor nur 2 Anschlüsse hat, dann hat er wohl einen Permanentmagnet.
Du hast den Strom gemessen?
Es sind 2 A bei 25V? Hm, also da stimmt wohl etwas nicht.
Welche Widerstand kannst messen, wenn du abgeklemmt hast?
Wenn die Spannung ansteht und du den Motor mit der Hand drehst, merkst du einen mechanischen Widerstand im Verhältnis zu ohne Spannung?

Es kann sein, dass die Spannung zu nieder ist zum losbrechen.


bike


----------



## JoeJo (8 Dezember 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Den Widerstand hab ich noch nicht gemessen, leider werde ich erst nächste Woche wieder Zeit haben um mich darum zu kümmern. Wenn ich den Motor von Hand durchdrehe merke ich keine Widerstandsänderung beim drehen mit bzw . ohne Spannung. Das brummen wird nur leiser beim Drehen . Wenn die Spannung zu niedrig währe um los zu brechen, müsste sich dann nicht der Motor von Hand anwerfen lassen? 
 
Joe


----------



## bike (8 Dezember 2011)

Nicht immer.
Ich denke, du brauchst bei Permanetmagnetmotor mehr als 50-60V sonst tut sich da nix.
Aber da sist nur ein Erfahrungswert, denn ich kenne deinen Motor nicht


bike


----------



## JoeJo (8 Dezember 2011)

Danke!
Ich werde mal versuchen die Spannung über den Drehzahlsteller zu erhöhen.
Gruß
Joe


----------



## Deltal (8 Dezember 2011)

Schau mal ob der Tacho richtig funktioniert und ob er am Steuergerät richtig eingestellt ist? 
Ist am Steuergerät die Drehzahlregelung aktiviert? Normal müsste der Stromrichter die Spannung so lange erhöhen, bis die Istdrehzahl erreicht wird.. deswegen ist es seltsam das er nicht "voll" aufdreht.
Hast du auch einen Sollwert angelegt?


----------



## JoeJo (11 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
Sollwert ist angelegt.(Poti)Komme aber erst Mitwoch oder Donnerstag wieder in die Firma zum testen.
Gruß
Joe


----------



## schichtelektriker (11 Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 
hat ein Reihenschlussmotor (mitunter) nicht auch nur zwei Anschlüsse? 
In der Hinsicht wäre ich vorsichtig mit dem Probieren wegen der Drehzahlen. 
Gruß


----------



## bike (11 Dezember 2011)

schichtelektriker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat ein Reihenschlussmotor (mitunter) nicht auch nur zwei Anschlüsse?
> In der Hinsicht wäre ich vorsichtig mit dem Probieren wegen der Drehzahlen.
> Gruß



In dieser Größe, um die es geht, ein Universalmotor?
Eher selten.


bike


----------



## rheumakay (11 Dezember 2011)

nabend,
ist ein Typenschild vorhanden?
Schreibe das doch mal hier rein(Auch Hersteller,Sernr.)usw.


----------



## schichtelektriker (11 Dezember 2011)

hallo bike, 
was meinst Du mit Grösse? 
Ich meine mit Reihenschlussmotor nicht Universalmotor. 
Ich glaube, dass diese bei der Bahn eingesetzt werden oder wurden. 
Viele Grüsse


----------



## JoeJo (12 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
die Daten die ich angeben habe stammen vom Typenschild. Serien-Nr. kann ich erst angeben wenn ich wieder in der Fa. bin.

Gruß
joe


----------



## JoeJo (15 Dezember 2011)

Rückmeldung:
Bei dem Motor handelt es sich um einen Nebenschlussmotor. Die Nebenschlusswicklung ist an den Anschlussklemmen der Kohlen parallel angeschlossen. Leider war ein Anschluss abgekokelt, somit war die Nebenschlusswicklung ohne Spannung  und der Motor hat gebrummt. 

Nochmals Danke für Eure Bemühungen und ein frohes Fest.
Joe


----------

